# Claire Haigh v Angie Riveira Parr



## Tez3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Claire Haigh beat Angie Riveira Par (John Wayne Parr's wife) in a very hard fight via choke in the 2nd round of the main event fight in Cage Wars 2 in Australia. Claire is based in Phuket at the moment fighting out of Tiger Gym, she trains usually with Diesel Gym in London. Angie is a well known MT fighter who has taken up MMA but has little experience in grappling.
The pre fight interview with Claire, this was her first MMA fight.
http://www.tapoutlive.com/media/7668/091009_TapouT_Radio_Claire_Haigh/


----------



## Tensei85 (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow! Congrats to Claire, sounds like a great fight


----------

